# How to spot mandarin oranges w/o seeds?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I usually buy the Muroc brand and mostly they are seedless, but half of the last bunch I bought were with seeds.  So is there a trick to figuring out if the mandarin oranges you buy will have seeds? The grocer (A&P) had no clue.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think it's entirely luck tho most Mandarin labelled have been seedless not all.
Clementines are also hit and miss.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

exactly... hit and miss.. no real way to tell


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Those are the Chinese variety. The Japanese one's are sweeter and I've never seen seeds in them. I haven't been able to find in the east though.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

To get really good Mandarin oranges, you had to buy them 50 years ago when I was a kid    

The ones you get now are so varied in taste that I've quit buying them - had too many boxes that were disappointing.

and yes, I did walk 20 miles to school and it was up hill both ways.   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

winwintoo said:


> To get really good Mandarin oranges, you had to buy them 50 years ago when I was a kid
> 
> The ones you get now are so varied in taste that I've quit buying them - had too many boxes that were disappointing.
> 
> ...


Me too, Margaret, me too.

And yes, those oranges WERE that much better!

Ever get real pickled Chinese lychee nuts? They too were fantastic. I can still taste the extreme tang of the ginger in those jars.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

SINC said:


> Me too, Margaret, me too.
> 
> And yes, those oranges WERE that much better!
> 
> Ever get real pickled Chinese lychee nuts? They too were fantastic. I can still taste the extreme tang of the ginger in those jars.


I don't remember lychee nuts, but I do remember cutting up candied fruit and nuts for the fruit cake and then Mom would bake it in the old wood stove in bread pans lined with brown paper.

And no, Mom's fruit cake was not like the fruit cake you buy in the grocery store today. Mom's was good, only surpassed by her butter tarts, and sticky buns, and home made soup, and...........Mommy where are you?

Margaret


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

what is silly is that i go into chinese grocery stores and ask for pickled lichee nuts and they look at me like i'm crazy.....

lichee nuts chilled are a delicious dessert


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> what is silly is that i go into chinese grocery stores and ask for pickled lichee nuts and they look at me like i'm crazy.....
> 
> lichee nuts chilled are a delicious dessert


Not hard to tell you have tasted them.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> Not hard to tell you have tasted them.


inhaled is a better word


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> inhaled is a better word


Whatever. Those who have never had the opportunity know not what they have missed.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

winwintoo said:


> I don't remember lychee nuts, but I do remember cutting up candied fruit and nuts for the fruit cake and then Mom would bake it in the old wood stove in bread pans lined with brown paper.


I just did that about a month ago with a friend of mine. (Okay, it's an electric oven and parchment paper.)

I'm still letting my piece of the fruitcake mellow.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Sonal said:


> I just did that about a month ago with a friend of mine. (Okay, it's an electric oven and parchment paper.)
> 
> I'm still letting my piece of the fruitcake mellow.


oh, i thought you typed "yellow"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sonal said:


> I'm still letting my piece of the fruitcake mellow.


Mellow Yellow By Donovan

I'm just mad about Saffron
Saffron's mad about me
I'm just mad about Saffron
She's just mad about me

They call me mellow yellow
They call me mellow yellow
They call me mellow yellow

I'm just mad about Fourteen
Fourteen's mad about me
I'm just mad about Fourteen
She's just mad about me


You know the rest . . .


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> Mellow Yellow By Donovan
> 
> I'm just mad about Saffron
> Saffron's mad about me
> ...


reminds me of the very old joke when trudeau was in power in ottawa

RCMP find someone peed into the snow; "Trudeau sucks"
RCMP informs Truedau and he asks who did it?
RCMP respond; "We don't know, but it was in your wife's handwriting."


----------

